# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ستاير رووووووووووووووووووعه

## kalecoper

ايه اخبار الناس الحلوه اللى هيعملولنا الستاير الحلوه دى


اسيبكوا مع الستاير الروعه 

 :f:  




 :f:  




 :f:  




 :f:  


 :f:  






 :f:  



 :f:  


 :f:  




 :f:  


 :f:  








 :f:   :f:  تحياتى  :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

*مجموعة جميلة بجد و اكتر واحدة عجباني ديه:



بس عايزة سقف عالي اوي بس تحفةبجد

كل الشكر لك Kalecoper 

في رعاية الله ،،*

----------


## kalecoper

نورتى يا بوكى بوكى 

ذوقك حلو قوى بس مين اللى هيعملها        ؟؟؟؟



 :f:   :f:   تحياتى    :f:   :f:

----------


## وليد يوسف

جميلة اوى

----------


## kalecoper

شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله يا وليد 

تحياتى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوة اوى يا كالى كوبر 
وعجبتنى اوى  خامس صورة شكلها غريب كمان 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم 
الصراحه زوق عالي وجميل ومليان رقه
هل من مزيد

----------


## جوليا

جميلة اوي

شكرا ليكي يا قمر على ذوقك الحلو

----------


## اسطورة

حلوين اوى  Kalecoper 
يسلم ذوقك الحلو ده
 :good:

----------


## yara.a

*Kalecoper شكرا لك 
مجموعة كتير حلوة و فخمة
تحياتي*

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا على الستائر الجميلة

وعلى المجهود

----------


## kalecoper

أسطوره   
                 الطير الغريب 
                                    يارا  

شكرا لتشجيعكم و المرور

                       تحياتى    :Plane:

----------


## احلي البنات

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااو

بجد شوية ستااااااااير جنااااااااااااااان 

كل ستارة احلي من التانية 

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

----------


## kalecoper

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااو
> 
> بجد شوية ستااااااااير جنااااااااااااااان 
> 
> كل ستارة احلي من التانية 
> 
> مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


 
*مشكوره احلى البنات على كلامك الجميل*

*تحياتى...............................*

----------


## klupatra

*الستاير دى شكلها حلو اوووووووووى*

 :M (11):   :M (11):

----------


## زمن العجائب

يرافو  

   الحقيقه مجموعه رائعه  
وان شاء الله اقتبس منها شيئ  

خالص شكري

----------


## kalecoper

> *الستاير دى شكلها حلو اوووووووووى*


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل كليوباترا*
*تحياتى *

----------


## اموووله

رووووووووعه
بجد
واكتر وحدة عجبتنى هى اكتر وحدة عجبت بوكى بوكى
جميله اوى بجد
زوقك عااالى
مع خالص تحياتى
امووله

----------


## زيزفونه

يسلمو صراحه حيل جناااااااااااااااااان
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## stopwatch

بجد ستائر رائعة وسهلة جدا

مشكرة علي المجهود اختي

----------


## نشــــوى

انا اكتر حاجة بتلفت نظري فى اى ديكور هى الستاير
بجد نشكيلة جميلة .. 
تسلم ايدك 
تحيــــــــــاتي
 :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

مكررة

----------


## سوما

ستاير حلوة وشيك جداااااااا..... بجد المجموعة كلها تحفة.... تسلم ايدك  :f:

----------


## نهر الحب494

بجد مجموعه ستائر رائعه تسلمي كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ستائر جميله فعلا 
ومن اجمل مايظهر جمال الشقه السجاد والستائر حتى وان كان الاثاث ليس غالى 
شكراً لك ياkalecoper

----------


## لمسه

kalecoper 

بجد تحفه واااااو 

والستاره التانيه دى عندنا فى الصالون السيمون  

بس بتعتنا لون مختلف لونها زتونى فى بستاج لون الصالون بس جميله

تسلم ايدك

----------


## الفراشة

جميله اوى جدا واكتر واحدة عجبتنى 

الاخيرة جميله بس متهيالى  مجموعه الساتير دى 

عايزة قصور ولا ايه شكرا اوى ليكى

----------

